# levoscoliosis



## ercoder65 (Dec 2, 2009)

How would you code 'levoscoliosis'?


TIA


Rich


----------



## AuntJoyce (Dec 2, 2009)

*Levoscoliosis*

Good morning,

Unfortunately, this is one of those that has to be brought back to the basics.  Levoscoliosis is when the spine curves more to the left and so you need to revert to the basic scoliosis code but can take it from 737.30 to 737.39 which is defined as "scoliosis, specific".  Perhaps one day they will address this though I'm afraid we would have to wait for ICD-10...ouch.

Hope this helps 

Joyce


----------



## ercoder65 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks Joyce!


----------



## AuntJoyce (Dec 2, 2009)

*Levoscoliosis*

U-bet!

Have a great holiday season


----------

